# Selling a Garmin GPSMAP 7610xsv with VUS009R Jacksonville- Key West BlueChart g3 Vision MicroSD card



## JupiterSam (May 13, 2020)

size?


----------



## smckay (Aug 26, 2020)

JupiterSam said:


> size?


9" screen


----------



## Shamner (Jun 27, 2021)

Still available?


----------



## Kmorningstar01 (Jul 23, 2021)

This still available? I’m in Daytona area


----------

